# Trockeneis



## ScyX (1. Juli 2013)

Hey ho,

wisst ihr wo man im Raum Erlange... auch vllt Nürnberg Trockeneis her bekommt?

Ist jetzt nicht zum Kühlen meiner CPU da sondern eher für ein Festival und das dazugehörige Bier... Aber da wir ja hier extreme Kühlmethoden haben habt ihr sicherlich Erfahrungen

LG Philipp


----------



## zeta75 (1. Juli 2013)

> Ist jetzt nicht zum Kühlen meiner CPU da sondern eher für ein Festival und das dazugehörige Bier



 Trockeneis kannst Du in diversen Onlineshps kaufen und zum Wunschtermin liefern lassen(incl. Lagerequipment)
Ist denn etwa schon wieder "Berch Festival" ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Juli 2013)

Wirf am besten einfach die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens an und vergleiche die Angebote. Falls du auf Selbstabholen stehst: Für unser Phenom-II-Overclocking-Video haben wir damals bei der Nürnberger Produktionsstätte von Enotech vorbeigeschaut und das Trockeneis in Pellet-Form dort direkt mitgenommen. Hier zu sehen ab 1:10:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uqzz8z-0cNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Inwiefern das Abholen vor Ort heute für eine Privatperson möglich ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Für deinen Einsatzzweck sind womöglich Blöcke/Scheiben besser als Pellets.


----------



## SaPass (1. Juli 2013)

Erstmal ein Hinweis: Trockeneis ist -78°C kaltes, festes CO2, welches allmählich verdampft. D.h. du solltest es immer an einem gut gelüfteten Ort aufhaben und die Kühlbox nie fest verschließen. Schau dir am besten diesen Link an: Trockeneis-FAQ [Archiv] - Parkrocker.net

Ich würde mal an einer Uni nachfragen, Institut für Chemie (Pharmazie, Biochemie, Physik, etc. gehen evtl. auch). Nur weiß ich nicht genau wen man dort genau fragen kann. Definitiv keinen Prof. Darum kümmern sich meist Mitarbeiter oder Doktoranden.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (1. Juli 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Hinweis: Trockeneis ist -78°C kaltes, festes CO2, welches allmählich verdampft. D.h. du solltest es immer an einem gut gelüfteten Ort aufhaben und die Kühlbox nie fest verschließen. Schau dir am besten diesen Link an: Trockeneis-FAQ [Archiv] - Parkrocker.net
> 
> Ich würde mal an einer Uni nachfragen, Institut für Chemie (Pharmazie, Biochemie, Physik, etc. gehen evtl. auch). Nur weiß ich nicht genau wen man dort genau fragen kann. Definitiv keinen Prof. Darum kümmern sich meist Mitarbeiter oder Doktoranden.


 

richtig...arbeite selbst im Labor.
Musst du mal nachfragen, manchmal liegen genug Boxen mit Trockeneis herum. Wird zum Transport verwendet und dann oft nicht mehr gebraucht und entsorgt. Frag mal am besten Doktoanden oder Post-Docs der Biologie/Biochemie entweder in der Uniklinik oder Bio-Instituten.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2013)

Lass das Bier aber nicht zu nah ans Dice, es sei denn Du möchtest Bier-Eis herstellen


----------



## ScyX (2. Juli 2013)

xD Okay. Danke für eure Tipps. Aber meine Suchmaschine, wer hätte es geglaubt, spuckt einiges aus


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Juli 2013)

Ja kannst von einigen stellen beziehen, Trockeneisreinigungen, online-shops ect. Ich hole es bei einer Firma die Old-Timer Restauriert,
kostet 1€ Pro Kilo. Beim Bier kaltstellen vorsichtig sein, gefriert extrem schnell, also am besten ohne 
direkten Kontakt mit dem Dice kaltstellen


----------



## MatzMaker (17. Juli 2013)

interessant interessant ...
aber net dass der pc noch einfriert


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juli 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> und die Kühlbox nie fest verschließen.


 
Ich hab's mal in eine Kunststoffflasche in Verbindung mit Wasser gepackt. 
Dehnt sich ( ordentlich ) aus und ..... naja ..... ging gut ab 
Ist schon nicht ganz ungefährlich das Zeugs und man sollte es nicht mit bloßen Fingern anpacken.


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Juli 2013)

Joa das zeug ist echt gefählich. Ist ja auch saukalt.

Damit kann man eisen tiefkühlen und brechen.


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2013)

Und immer gut lüften...

Das gilt aber auch für Stickstoff und ganz besonders auch für Helium.


----------



## mds51 (17. Juli 2013)

Wir haben uns den Spaß gemacht und Trockeneis auf dem Festival mitgehabt..
Total sinnfrei. Bier gefriert und es ist problematisch zu handhaben.
Wir haben dann am Ende COla-Eis hersgestellt weil wir es noch über hatten^^

Bester Weg: die hälfte der Dosen einfrieren(zerbeult die Dosen manchmal, ganz selten platzt eine[bei uns 1 aus 50]).
Diese dienen als Kühlakkus. Somit hatten wir auch am 4. Tag als einzige in unserer Runde noch kühles Bier


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> kühles Bier


----------

